# New Addition



## Tony Stark (Jul 1, 2017)

Got a new addition







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 1, 2017)

Tony Stark said:


> Got a new addition
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 1, 2017)

We both did!

Can I ask how old it is? Mines a lot more orange (I know it goes away over sheds)

Yours is so pretty and light!


----------



## Tony Stark (Jul 1, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> We both did!
> 
> Can I ask how old it is? Mines a lot more orange (I know it goes away over sheds)
> 
> Yours is so pretty and light!



Round about 6 months I was told, it's still tiny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 1, 2017)

You forget how tiny they are until you see other people's hatchies. Nice pickup.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 1, 2017)

Tony Stark said:


> Round about 6 months I was told, it's still tiny
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yea mines just under 6 months.. and yea! they are like a long worm


----------



## Tony Stark (Jul 1, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> We both did!
> 
> Can I ask how old it is? Mines a lot more orange (I know it goes away over sheds)
> 
> Yours is so pretty and light!


any pics of yours? I'm very much looking forward to watching him/her grow and colour up


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 1, 2017)

Tony Stark said:


> any pics of yours? I'm very much looking forward to watching him/her grow and colour up


i made a post  just after i saw yours haha!


----------



## Tony Stark (Jul 1, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> i made a post  just after i saw yours haha!


yup I just seen it after I asked you for pic haha


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 1, 2017)

Tony Stark said:


> yup I just seen it after I asked you for pic haha


im not sure what colours are going to turn what! im assuming the lighter colour will go white, and darker colours yellow!
but u never know with snakes.. GTP's start off a yellow/red/orange and become a vibrant green!

so *shrugs* just a waiting game but im sure she will be beautiful! as will yours!


----------



## Tony Stark (Jul 1, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> im not sure what colours are going to turn what! im assuming the lighter colour will go white, and darker colours yellow!
> but u never know with snakes.. GTP's start off a yellow/red/orange and become a vibrant green!
> 
> so *shrugs* just a waiting game but im sure she will be beautiful! as will yours!


good things come to those who wait


----------

